# Way too young for osteosarcoma to take him



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We train dogs and a lot of dogs we get are young, rambunctious dogs. We also get almost every Golden Retriever who comes through the training school for board and train since we are so familiar with the breed and their traits.

Cooper touched our hearts. He was 9 1/2 months old and beautiful. He came to us because he had been biting the female owner when she tried to walk him. Typical teenage behavior, we thought. We've dealt with that so many times in Goldens of that age.

Well, Cooper came to us and we started training him. Except, he didn't need training. He was really well-behaved, slightly mouthy like a Golden puppy can be, and super affectionate. I kept asking Jay why he was in training with us, because he was a really nice pup. 

A week after he came to us (they stay for 3 weeks), Cooper started limping on his right front leg. We thought he tweaked it playing outside with the other dogs, so we put him on crate rest and only allowed him outside by himself. The limp didn't get better and by Sunday, he didn't want to bear any weight on it. We had already notified the owners, who said this was the third time this had happened to him and the vet said he kept over extending his wrist. 

I told the owners that he really needed to see a vet on Monday and they met my husband there so Cooper could be seen. They couldn't determine what was going on, but his x-ray didn't look good, so the vet referred them to the vet school. Cooper came home with us (we don't have stairs, so it was easier for him to get around) and Jay met the owners at the vet school the next morning. They did a bone scan on him because, by this point, they were leaning towards cancer.

The bone scan showed that he had osteosarcoma in BOTH front legs. At 9 1/2 months old. They couldn't remove one leg, because the other leg had it, too. 

Cooper was put to sleep last Wednesday. At 9 1/2 months old. Way too young. He was a beautiful, sweet boy with his whole life in front of him.

We realized (too late) that the reason he was biting the female owner is because it caused him pain to go for walks, so he was trying to stop her from walking him. The owners were devastated and felt terribly guilty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding the words, this is so heartbreaking. 

I'm so sorry for the loss of Cooper, my thoughts and prayers to all. 

Godspeed sweet Cooper


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

So terrible, sadly they may live with that regret forever. Run free little Cooper renewed and pain free in heaven.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

9 1/2 months...that doesn't even make sense. It's so overwhelmingly sad I can't even express it appropriately in words. I feel so bad for Cooper and his owners. Just devastating.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Way, way to much Osteo lately, tragic in such a young puppy! Please let his family know my heart is breaking for them, and you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

That is beyond heartbreaking. Four or five is way to young. Under a year is a tragedy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

My heart is broken for Cooper and you.
I know that he knew he was loved.
I will put him on the Rainbow Bridge list.
Did he cross to the Rainbow Bridge on April 30th?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4510473


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of such a young Golden to a horrific cancer. My condolences to the family and to Jay and you. This terrible case is just one of the reasons I enrolled Yogi in the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study and volunteer for the Morris Animal Foundation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes Karen, it was April 30th.

Dallas Gold, it's great that so many people are doing the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Study. Unfortunately, I don't think Cooper's breeder is one who is breeding for the betterment of the breed. 

We only knew him for the two weeks that he lived with us, but he was very special to us and we do feel the loss deeply. Jay was in tears when he called to tell me. We become very attached to the dogs who live with us for training.

The owners are heartbroken. I feel so badly for them. They had no clue and had taken him to the vet twice prior for the limping, so they didn't neglect to seek care for him. The vet school isn't cheap, either, but they never balked at trying to find out what was wrong with him, only to have such a tragic ending.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*



fostermom said:


> Yes Karen, it was April 30th.
> 
> Dallas Gold, it's great that so many people are doing the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Study. Unfortunately, I don't think Cooper's breeder is one who is breeding for the betterment of the breed.
> 
> ...


As someone else said, I can't seem to find the words! I am so sorry for you and Jay and the owners. I added Cooper to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a picture of him.


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Seeing that beautiful face pushed it over the top... So unbelievably sad and heartbreaking. What can anyone say other than thank you for doing what you do... I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh NO! How heartbreaking! So very sorry for the loss of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

What an angelic face Cooper has!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for all involved with Cooper, far far too young to go to the bridge.

Run free little boy and sleep softly


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is just so sad, does not make sense a pup that age to get this horrible cancer.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

This is just too sad for words. Cooper's family must be devastated. Rest peacefully baby Cooper. 
Carol


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

such a tragedy .... so hard to hear of these things 

A beautiful pup...


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

All I can say is I'm sorry. Too horribly sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

God speed Cooper and bless his family! This story breaks my heart.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry to read about Cooper. RIP sweet boy...way too young.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely heartbreaking. Much too young.
RIP Cooper.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is just so sad life can be so cruel at times RIP your now pain free to run like the wind once again


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

*Tears* This is soooooo sad and devastating. I can't even imagine. Such a tragic loss for such a young pup.


----------

